# Collapsed Lung + No Medical History



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

Hi , I am new to these forums so please bear with me. 
5 Years ago I had a partially collapsed lung from playing football. ( Traumatic Pneumothorax ) I am 100% healthy now, is this going to disqualify me from becoming a pilot, are they going to consider that freak accident a history? 

I know if i mention this during the medical they are going to want to see my civilian medical history for sure , which to the best of my knowledge no longer exists , as my DR has retired and was in another province. ( I havent been to a Dr in 3+ years now) 

So my main questions here are :
1) Will this past injury disqualify me from pilot.
2) Will they be looking at my civilian medical history no matter what?(if one can be tracked down)
3) What is involved in the further pilot medicals that take place later.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

Firstly, the only people who can give you a definite answer is Recruiting.

Secondly, a traumatic pneumothorax is different from a spontaneous pneumothorax. Just the same, admit to it. 

Thirdly, IF there is any residual weakness in that lung, is it reasonable to think that a recurrence at altitude in a high performance aircraft would be the best outcome?

Lastly, lack of honesty is not the best way to start your career.


----------



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

It is not that I am looking to lie, I mean I can't even prove I had a partially collapsed lung. SO i can just envision the hold up it will cause now when i tell them it happened and have no medical records. Which is why i was wondering if they ask to see everyones records or just those that would have a problem, cause having to present medical recrords is going to be a huge delay for me either way.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

I'm not implying that you intend to lie. If I did so, that was not my intent.


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2009)

If you were admitted to hospital or were at least seen in the emergency, there should be a record at the hospital.  Start there to get the records or see if the doctor that took over the practice still has your file and put in a request for information.  You'd be ahead of everything when you show up for the medical.  I just checked the Flight Surgeon guidelines and don't see a problem WRT to the pneumo in your case.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

Much appreciated MedicineMan, is there anyway i can get a hold of these flight surgeon guidelines or they restricted?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> Much appreciated MedicineMan, is there anyway i can get a hold of these flight surgeon guidelines or they restricted?



It doesnt matter, You can read them all you want they will mean very little to you. The only way to know if this will be an issue or not is to apply. If and when they send you to aircrew selection, those who pass the aptitude portion in Trenton get sent for the medical portion in Toronto. THIS is the only way for you to find out.


----------



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

I have a pretty strong science background, and am just curious . So not available online?


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2009)

Only on DWAN to my knowledege.

MM


----------



## psychedelics07 (18 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> ( I havent been to a Dr in 3+ years now)



Is that a good thing??


----------



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

So does anyone have any information on what happens at the medical part in toronto ? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Corey Darling (29 Mar 2009)

Pretty involved. Will take the whole day.

Heart Ultrasound
Vision Testing (Colour, Distance)
Hearing
Lung Capacity
Body dimensions - to determine your suitability for airframes
ECG

I might be forgetting a few.


EDIT: Oh, Check X-rays as well which are completed at Trenton.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> Would be much appreciated.



Yeah, the information will come in handy for studying prior to eh ?


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> So does anyone have any information on what happens at the medical part in toronto ? Would be much appreciated.



Worry about getting your recruit medical done first if you haven't as yet - they'll tell you about the aircrew selection stuff when the time comes.

MM


----------



## px90 (31 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah, the information will come in handy for studying prior to eh ?



Sometimes people just like to know. Its a comfort thing , like you don't go walking around strange rooms with the lights off, ya like to know whats in there.


----------



## CAlexK (31 Jul 2009)

I had a pneumothorax a few months ago, not sure if it was was traumatic or spontanious, I don't remember falling on my ribs but its quite possible. However, the lung didn't collapse at all, just leaked alittle air then healed itself to normal, think that could be a problem in the eyes of a recuiter?


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2009)

CAlexK, I can see you've read some of threads here.  You may have also seen that no one here will give you medical advice regarding the Enrollment Standards.  The only way you'll know is when you get your medical done at the recruiting centre.


----------

